# [OFF] Sabayon

## d2_racing

Salut tout le monde, j'ai fait le tour du forum en Anglais et je suis tombé sur un post à propos d'une erreur de package.

Jusque là, rien de dramatique, sauf jusqu'à temps que la personne dise qu'elle utilise Sabayon.

Là,on peut dire que ça l'a dérappé solide...

J'aimerais avoir vos commentaires à propos de cette distribution et surtout, ça serait le temps de centraliser nos réactions dans ce thread.

Tout d'abord, pour ceux qui ne savent pas c'est quoi Sabayon, voici les liens : 

http://www.sabayonlinux.org/

http://www.sabayonlinux.org/wiki/index.php?title=Introduction

À première vu, le wiki affiche le forum de Gentoo en cas de problèmes.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Performance: We have modified make.conf to ensure that our distribution runs at the highest speed possible on newer computer hardware and fast on semi-older hardware. As such, our distribution is not meant to be run on Pentium Pros, although it is entirely conceivable.
> 
> 

 

Moi aussi je peux faire ça...c'est correct.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Also, being built upon the strengths of Gentoo, you know you're getting a rock solid distribution worthy to slam with processor and ram intensive jobs while having the OS run smoothly.
> 
> 

 

Ça c'est vrai.

Sabayon en fin de compte, c'est une Gentoo avec un Overlay...comme au début avec Ubuntu et Debian à mon avis.

La seule chose que je trouve bizarre, c'est que ça :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> It is not a binary-only distribution. Yes, you can install Sabayon Linux in half an hour and have a powerful Desktop under your hands. But our current policy does not mind the idea to fork Gentoo Linux packages management only because users don't like to waste their time with compilations. We have a clear idea, if you don't want to compile a lot of packages just wait for the next release, because, you always be able to:
> 
> 

 

C'est une distribution binaire si ça s'installe en 30 minutes... et on est mieux de toucher à rien si on veut pas compiler...l'intérêt est où d'attendre la prochaine release ???

À première vu je sais pas trop quoi en penser encore...car je pensais que c'était comme Ubuntu, mais on dirait que non...

Vous en pensez quoi de cette distribution ?

----------

## lmarcini

C'est l'ancienne distribution LiveDVD RR4 et RR64...

----------

## CryoGen

J'en pense qu'a chaque fois qu'une sabayon qui avait un problème c'est ramenée ici, on l'a envoyé boulée XD

----------

## _Seth_

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> C'est une distribution binaire si ça s'installe en 30 minutes... et on est mieux de toucher à rien si on veut pas compiler...l'intérêt est où d'attendre la prochaine release ???

 

Hum, il manque une partie dans tes citations du site de Sabayon :

 *Quote:*   

> We have a clear idea, if you don't want to compile a lot of packages just wait for the next release, because, you always be able to:
> 
>     * Update your current installation to the latest Sabayon Linux by running the Installer and choosing the Upgrade option
> 
>     * Keeping up to date. Sabayon Linux release cycles are very very short. And if you just want to keep your PC secure, just use the glsa-check utility.

 

Donc Sabayon, c'est une gentoo : tout se compile. Ceux qui ne veulent pas tout compiler peuvent toujours mettre à jour leur système à chaque release (très régulière, j'ai l'impression qu'il y en a une par mois). Les relous qui ne veulent pas compiler tout le système mais maintenir un niveau de sécurité raisonnable peuvent toujours compiiler simplement les applis indiquées par le glsa.

Sinon, ça a l'air bien foutu mais j'ai pas envie de tester les distrib "installez - c'est cliquer !" donc pas d'infos.

----------

## d2_racing

 *_Seth_ wrote:*   

>  *d2_racing wrote:*   C'est une distribution binaire si ça s'installe en 30 minutes... et on est mieux de toucher à rien si on veut pas compiler...l'intérêt est où d'attendre la prochaine release ??? 
> 
> Hum, il manque une partie dans tes citations du site de Sabayon :
> 
>  *Quote:*   We have a clear idea, if you don't want to compile a lot of packages just wait for the next release, because, you always be able to:
> ...

 

Je vais continuer à lire la documentation pour en savoir plus.À première vue, des releases à tous les mois, ça doit demander pas mal de travail.

----------

## titoucha

J'ai téléchargé une image iso, je vais la graver et l'installer sur un disque vide pour voir, car ils ont l'air d'avoir des outils bien à eux.

----------

## Faust_

salut,

Perso, ma bonne vieille Gentoo de juin 2004 a explosé en vol début février (après une expérience malheureuse avec beryl) donc après avoir passé 3 jours à réparer sans résultat, je me suis décidé à ré-installer

Tout ça pour dire que j'ai profité d'avoir formaté pour tester la sabayon, c'est graphiquement joli, ça fonctionne plutôt pas mal, par contre comme souvent avec les distribs toutes faites, ça installe vraiment trop de trucs inutiles. Apparemment avant il y avait une version minimal-cd qui avait l'air bien mais je n'ai pas trouvé un seul lien valide pour la télécharger, je n'ai donc pas pu tester.

Au final, je me suis servi de leur live cd que j'avais donc téléchargé pour ré-installer une Gentoo et je dirai qu'il n'y a vraiment rien de mieux  :Smile: 

Et si jamais l'envie me prend de tester quelques trucs de sabayon sur ma Gentoo, je passerai par leur overlay qui est inclut dans layman, ce sera plus simple  :Smile: 

----------

## kaworu

Salut !

Je trouve que Sabayon c'est tous les désavantages d'une Gentoo sans les avantages.

En plus, leur LiveCD contient les drivers proprio pour faire tourner XGL et ça, caymal (ça viole la GPL, c'est pourquoi kororaa ne release plus de LiveCD avec XGL, mais visiblement Sabayon ça ne les gênes pas).

----------

## lmarcini

A mon avis, le positionnement de Sabayon est ambigu :

- si l'on veut s'en servir comme d'une Gentoo et avoir un système qui colle aux besoins de l'utilisateur, il y a beaucoup de boulot à effectuer en post-installation -> mieux vaut démarrer à partir d'une Gentoo

- si l'on recherche une distro binaire robuste, simple et efficace, il y a par exemple Arch Linux,

- si l'on recherche une distro binaire orientée utilisateurs avec des effets graphiques à la mode, il y a Mandriva et Fedora.

Avec, dans chaque cas, une bonne communauté francophone...

----------

## kopp

 *kaworu wrote:*   

> Salut !
> 
> Je trouve que Sabayon c'est tous les désavantages d'une Gentoo sans les avantages.
> 
> En plus, leur LiveCD contient les drivers proprio pour faire tourner XGL et ça, caymal (ça viole la GPL, c'est pourquoi kororaa ne release plus de LiveCD avec XGL, mais visiblement Sabayon ça ne les gênes pas).

 

apparemment c'est pas vraiment le cas ! c'est justes les zealots qui disent ça mais ce ne serait pas vraiment le cas. Il y a eu une discussion sur /. y a pas longtemps à ce sujet.

----------

## titoucha

Je l'ai testée et je trouve qu'au niveau de la cohérence graphique, ils ont fait très fort.

Pour l'installation c'est aussi très réussi, après quelques questions l'installation démarre et au bout d'environ une demi-heure on se retrouve avec un système qui fonctionne, avec xgl et beryl dans mon cas.

Par contre je me suis vite rendu compte que l'installation m'avait tout mis, gnome, kde, xfce et j'en passe...

----------

## d2_racing

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Je l'ai testée et je trouve qu'au niveau de la cohérence graphique, ils ont fait très fort.
> 
> Pour l'installation c'est aussi très réussi, après quelques questions l'installation démarre et au bout d'environ une demi-heure on se retrouve avec un système qui fonctionne, avec xgl et beryl dans mon cas.
> 
> Par contre je me suis vite rendu compte que l'installation m'avait tout mis, gnome, kde, xfce et j'en passe...

 

Donc, c'est une version binaire à la base à cause de l'installation, sauf qu'on peut recompiler si on veut, un emerge -e system && emerge -e world doit fonctionner certainement.

J'aimerais bien voir qu'est-ce qu'il y a dans le make.conf, car le CHOST doit être assez basique pour que ça fonctionne pour tout le monde.

ET les use, il doit y en avoir une tonne )

----------

## titoucha

Tu as tout à fait raison pour le make.conf, je ne peux pas te le mettre, car je l'ai modifié et en fait j'ai tout cassé   :Embarassed: 

Mais je pense que je vais la réinstaller pour continuer mes tests et si jamais je te mettrais le make.conf d'origine.

----------

## titoucha

Je viens de réinstaller et voici le make.conf 

```
USE="mp3 divx4linux dvb dvd dvdread live mpeg nvidia jpeg truetype v4l v4l2 xv xvid \

multilib gnutls arts cups ppds foomatic-db alsa gimpprint freetype gnome X gtk2 \

unicode moznocompose moznoirc moznomail kde qt livecd samba xinerama xine theora \

kdeenablefinal wifi hal ieee1394 oggvorbis lm_sensors logitech-mouse \

zeroconf artswrappersuid jack nptl nptlonly rdesktop dvdr css gphoto2 openexr pcmcia \

speex jpeg2k povray scanner musicbrainz accessibility audiofile \

exif xscreensaver ffmpeg vcd sndfile musepack asterisk mbrola pam_chroot pam_timestamp \

pwdb gnokii pda sms bluetooth irda kig-scripting speedo browserplugin nsplugin \

kerberos firefox dga aac dts xvmc dbus hal dvi on-the-fly-crypt dri xprint acpi mozcalendar \

symlink ada php ruby sql subversion perforce apache2 cjk fat hfs jfs ntfs reiser4 xfs reiserfs \

sqlite postgres joystick skins cdda real shout stream a52 wxwindows vlm lirc libcaca remote \

stats lcd unichrome 7zip commercial mozsvg canvas xml2 glut ldap java gcj glitz \

svg avahi ogg vorbis aalib flac gdbm mikmod timidity kdgraphics dlloader exscalibar ipod visualization \

mono cdr nntp cairo djvu nautilus evo ole pdf xml ladspa portaudio soundtouch \

bzip2 udev mad fuse rtsp tiff kdehiddenvisibility dvi usb kipi aiglx musicbrainz"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=x86-64 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

LINGUAS="en en_US af ar az bg bn br bs ca cs cy da de el en_GB eo es et eu fa fi fr fy ga gl he hi hr hu is it ja kk km\

 ko lt lv mk mn ms nb nds nl nn pa pl pt pt_BR ro ru rw se sk sl sr sr@Latn ss sv ta tg tr uk uz vi zh_CN zh_TW es_AR es_ES fy_NL ga_IE gu gu_IN nb_NO nn_NO pt_PT sv_SE zh"

# FOR OPENOFFICE

#LINGUAS="en it es de fr jp ja ru zh_CN da zh_TW"

PORTAGE_NICENESS="8"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

MAKEOPTS="-s -j3"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/usr/kde/3.5/share/config/kdm /etc"

FEATURES="parallel-fetch"

VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev fglrx glint i128 i740 i810 imstt mach64 mga neomagic nsc nv nvidia r128 radeon\

 rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse acecad aiptek calcomp citron digitaledge dmc dynapro elo2300 elographics fpit hyperpen jamstudio\

 joystick magellan microtouch mutouch palmax penmount spaceorb summa synaptics tek4957 wacom ur98 vmmouse void"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/sabayon"

```

----------

## d2_racing

Oh oh, toutes les langues, toutes les cartes video et une tonne de uses.

C'est bien ce que je pensais. Pour avoir une distribution générique, on doit tout mettre  :Sad: 

Voici l'avantage que Gentoo à sur Sabayon :

On part avec un minimum avec Gentoo et avec Sabayon, on part avec tout et on doit défaire pour alléger le système:)

----------

## anigel

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> On part avec un minimum avec Gentoo et avec Sabayon, on part avec tout et on doit défaire pour alléger le système:)

 

Mais on a, en un minimum de temps, un système Gentoo utilisable. Le concept n'est finalement pas dénué d'intérêt je trouve...

----------

## lmarcini

Vu sous cet angle-là, je suis d'accord (et modère mon propos tenu plus haut concernant l'ambiguité du positionnement de Sabayon). La version "x86 miniEdition" devrait pouvoir permettre de démarrer à moindres frais et ajuster moins de flags...

Mais pour avoir tenté de recompiler une Koroora, je me suis aperçu qu'il valait mieux partir d'une vraie Gentoo ex-nihilo car le temps perdu au départ est largement gagné par la suite si l'on souhaite ajuster la distribution à ses goûts, besoins et habitudes.

----------

## titoucha

 *lmarcini wrote:*   

> Mais pour avoir tenté de recompiler une Koroora, je me suis aperçu qu'il valait mieux partir d'une vraie Gentoo ex-nihilo car le temps perdu au départ est largement gagné par la suite si l'on souhaite ajuster la distribution à ses goûts, besoins et habitudes.

 

C'est exacte, mais il y a une grosse différence en partant de la Sabayon tu as un système complet qui te permet de l'utiliser pendant que tu le recompiles.

----------

## anigel

 *lmarcini wrote:*   

> Vu sous cet angle-là, je suis d'accord (et modère mon propos tenu plus haut concernant l'ambiguité du positionnement de Sabayon).

 

Dans le monde du libre, il n'y a jamais d'ambiguité : code source réutilisable, il faut donc s'attendre, à tout moment, à voir apparaître un fork, à bon ou mauvais escient, c'est selon. Mais dans tous les cas, l'expérience a prouvé que tout projet viable comblait un vide, et Sabayon, de ce point de vue, a un vrai rôle à jouer, puisque Gentoo n'a ni les moyens ni la volonté d'occuper ce créneau, ça a été confirmé encore très récemment.

Bref  :Arrow:  faudra que je teste ça  :Wink:  !

----------

## Gaug

sabayon est une belle distribution mais il faut évité de faire des mise à jours complète avec les dépendances car la les problèmes

commences .Pour ceux qui veulent une gentoo légère et fais sur mesure sa prend moins de temps d'installer une gentoo et c'est moins compliqué à gérer après.  :Wink: 

----------

## titoucha

 *Gaug wrote:*   

> sabayon est une belle distribution mais il faut évité de faire des mise à jours complète avec les dépendances car la les problèmes
> 
> commences .Pour ceux qui veulent une gentoo légère et fais sur mesure sa prend moins de temps d'installer une gentoo et c'est moins compliqué à gérer après. 

 

J'ai testé et tu as raison. Il faut vraiment rester dans l'optique Sabayon et ne pas vouloir faire de mise à jour mais plutôt attendre la prochaine version et faire la maj avec le dvd.

Je suis aussi d'accord avec toi la Sabayon est une très belle distribution, mais elle a besoin de murir encore un petit peu.

----------

## yoyo

L'aspect très homogène (et plutôt joli), la flexibilité dès le boot (choix du module pour xorg par exemple) en font un liveCD de choix.

Le support de l'architecture x86_64 et du chipset rt2500 (avec wpa entre autre) ne gâche rien au plaisir pour moi. Basée sur les initscripts Gentoo, on n'est pas dépaysé dans la gestion/configuration des différents services.

Cependant, j'y ai trouvé deux inconvénients de poids : firefox ne semble pas complètement installé (pb de mozilla-launcher) et surtout, surtout, "screen" n'est pas inclus dans le liveCD. Vu le ratio poids/utilité, c'est pourtant un soft indispensable, notamment lorsqu'on inclut ssh.

Mes 0.02 cents.

----------

